# New tank and new to Cichlids



## 01Cobravert (May 1, 2018)

I just started up a 90 gallon tank. I have 120 lbs of Texas Holey Rock in it and 11 cichlids. I was told they are all peacocks with the exception of the one I have a solo shot of. Yes I do have a goldfish in there too ( won him at a state fair for my autistic son) but the little 20 gallon tank he was in was too small and he ate all his glo tetra mates as he got bigger. I'm hoping he survives and so far so good. I got this bigger tank because my son loves fish more than anything else. Do you think I can add anymore fish? I wanted a Christmas Fulu and if I can find a Tanganyika eel. Was wondering if that current satellite pro Plus is worth the investment. Thanks for any input.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not add anything...the fulu may be timid in an all-male tank and the eel is a predator.


----------



## 01Cobravert (May 1, 2018)

3 of the cichlids I purchased were female. I saw posts where the eels were timid but I haven't seen much on them
.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would remove the females unless you want to switch over to a mixed gender tanks. Malawi aggression can be managed better either having no females to fight over at all, or having plenty of females for every male. Example would be 1m:4f species group for a low aggression fish.


----------



## 01Cobravert (May 1, 2018)

Thanks for the info. So far no major aggression issues. I'll keep an eye on them. I was hoping they'd breed.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You also have a Nimbochromis venustus in the last picture, the one that has a giraffe like pattern.


----------



## 01Cobravert (May 1, 2018)

How long do they take to get their mature colors? 2 years? I know one is a tawain reef.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Malawi will crossbreed if there are not enough females for every male. Hybrid fry are not desirable in the hobby, so if they did breed, you might decide not to keep the fry anyway. Also the large number of males will all compete for the small number of females which can result in the injury or illness of the females.

If you want breeding groups, think in terms of 4 species and stock 1m:4f of each. Choose only one peacock species and ensure the hap females look nothing alike.


----------



## 01Cobravert (May 1, 2018)

I was relying on the pet store "exotic fish and pets" to help me get what would work. I bought all of these the same day. I was told they were all peacocks and that I should not get Mbuna. That's why I'm here trying to find out what's best for the fish. Unfortunately I don't have any additional tanks. Only did this one because my 3 yr old is autistic and loves fish. I thought cichlids was the next best thing to salt water.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

So removing the females might be the easiest thing...unless your primary goal is breeding. Rehome them. See if you can get the pet store to take them back and if not, try a local hobby auction or Craigs List.


----------

